# VapeCon 2017 - the story in pictures



## Silver

Hi all

We have received the professional photos from VapeCon 2017. They are SUPERB!

We are going to use them to retell the story - with full commentary as we go. Similar to how we did it last year. It will be great to relive the special vibe on that day. @Rob Fisher and other members of the Admin and Mod team will be assisting me with this task.

We are going to try give a lot of context to the photos and where possible fill in the happenings, quirks, backstories and the fun things that happened around them. Feel free to contribute if we missed anything.

Keep your eyes on this thread - it's going to be fun to watch it unfold

We would like to give credit to the amazing photographer, *Francois Booyens *who photographed the event for us and delivered such a superb collection of photos!




*VapeCon 2017
Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
26th August 2017

MEGA EPIC!*​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well it's been awhile since the Mega Epic VapeCon 2017 and a lot has been going on since then but just going through the pictures brings it all flooding back... it's always hard to convey the excitement with just words and pictures but those of you that made it to VapeCon will know the feeling well! 

There is so much that goes into making VapeCon what it is and the months of preparation by Hi Ho @Silver and his team we haven't captured on film but just know that we had a successful and awesome time because of all the hard work that went before the cameraman arrived. 

OK the big day arrived and we got to the Arena bright and early and already there was a queue!  No pics yet because the cameraman only arrived at around 7ish... and the queue grew really quickly... there was a distinct nip in the air and there was group who had thier braai fired up and were cooking breakfast!




The clever people bought chairs and blankies!



Next year I will be bringing one of these with me as well... see how happy and warm they look! 



And so the queue started to grow... and grow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

I am loving this @Rob Fisher !

I was on the inside so I din't get to see the queue. Am loving your commentary because it's news to me!

Were there actually folk making breakfast? Lol! 
I recall people were talking about it on the forums beforehand...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Were there actually folk making breakfast? Lol!
> I recall people were talking about it on the forums beforehand...



Indeed there was... it was a fully fledged Braai... I thought they had just started a fire to keep warm and it was just that to start until I smelt the meat cooking...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Indeed there was... it was a fully fledged Braai... I thought they had just started a fire to keep warm and it was just that to start until I smelt the meat cooking...



Thanks Rob!
That's so cool.
May have been @GerritVisagie and co - not sure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And this was the scene before the gates even opened! The Car park filled up at a rate of knots! 



And this was the scene with the line of cars waiting to get in!



Happy Chappie at the end despite the wait he has ahead of him... Loved the spirit of the vapers in the queue...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that photo of the cars lining up outside to get in is quite amazing
I'm sure people in the area were probably thinking what on earth is going on here so early on a Saturday morning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob!
> That's so cool.
> May have been @GerritVisagie and co - not sure...



Unfortunately it wasn't us this time round, but 2018 will see a baby Weber, some worsbroodjies, and a fire kettle with Moerkoffie.

Or that's the plan at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't us this time round, but 2018 will see a baby Weber, some worsbroodjies, and a fire kettle with Moerkoffie.
> 
> Or that's the plan at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GerritVisagie 
If you do that, i call dibs on a worsbroodjie for 2018!
Asseblief

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Thanks @GerritVisagie
> If you do that, i call dibs on a worsbroodjie for 2018!
> Asseblief



Will do!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Will do!



And if we don't have a coffee truck by the queue then I need hot coffee... but we really need coffee and rusks next year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> And if we don't have a coffee truck by the queue then I need hot coffee... but we really need coffee and rusks next year!



Ja, some of mom's home made rusks. With all this planning I can see us wishing for a cold morning again.
I'll place the order with ouma for the rusks so long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics of the well behaved peeps keeping warm and having lots of vape chats!




Was great see someone else in shorts...



The crowd is on fire!




Staying awake in the queue with a tin of Monster!



Not long now... it doesn't look cold but it was... see the blankies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Just marvellous @Rob Fisher 

It was very cold that morning! Even where I was at the entrance to the Arena. Can imagine how it must have been out there for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Looks awesome guys 

Looks like i missed out more than I thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Looks awesome guys
> 
> Looks like i missed out more than I thought



We missed you @Soutie !!
Maybe you can try to somehow arrange a visit here next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> We missed you @Soutie !!
> Maybe you can try to somehow arrange a visit here next time



We are planning a trip back next year, I'll just have to omit the part of vapecon to my wife when selecting the dates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The entrance to the main area ready to receive a few thousand visitors!



Hi Ho @Silver and I standing by to receive the masses!



And the girls also standing by!



A few seconds to go and the peeps are anxious to get in and score some awesome deals!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The gate are opened!



First in... a long wait but it's GAME TIME!



Stopping to check why his mate is lagging behind!



Happy Face!



The race is on!



I'm in! 



Catch me if you can!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh that is just epic @Rob Fisher 
So well captioned!
Those expressions on the faces!

Now just for a snippet of extra background info....
Last year, we made the mistake of opening the gate fully, so a huge amount of people swarmed in and there was pushing and shoving. And when they arrived at the entrance it swamped us....

This time, we planned and strategised beforehand - hehe
So @Alex and @Kuhlkatz went first thing in the morning to make some "modifications" to the gate. You guys did such a great job. It worked well from what I observed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a way to be greeted at the door... beautiful girls handing out pamphlets!



OK the queue has slowed... but we close now!



Kelsey giving directions!



Vape On parked by the entrance...



Smooth sailing... great deals not far now!



There were a lot of people to get through the gates!



A steady stream of vapers about to enjoy a day of deals, vape, friends, food and just all around great fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Time to continue with the story...

Now we're going to move on to the exhibiting vendors. Remarkable how much effort every vendor put in. Months of planning on their part in many cases. And so many vendors from far, including 5 from overseas. Big respect to you all!

First up is none other than *BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid*. Rashaad (@Richio) and his team have been super supportive for a long time and have always been professional and courteous with everything. They helped us a lot with the concentrates for the DIY Comp and have done many great things for the community.

Stunning bright and colourful, professional looking stand!




These pics were early on, the doors hadn't opened yet, or may have just opened, but the place was ready to rock and roll...

Here is @Rob Fisher testing out the PA system with BLCK Vapour's stand in background.... You could see it from a mile away...




Getting busier now. Discussions taking place on concentrates that were on offer. Lots of vapers wanting to make their own juice I assume! 




Looking focused... nice hairdo @Richio!




There were a fair amount of good looking representatives on the BLCK Vapour stand 




And with the man of the moment, BLCK Vapour founder and chief of service - @Richio !




Thank you for all the support and dedication @Richio . It was super to have BLCK Vapour at this special event!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok lets move on to the next exhibitor

This is none other than Cape Town based *Juicy Joes* - who has been a long-standing pillar of this community. @ShaneW has always been so supportive of ECIGSSA and our events and he displayed great dedication coming up to VapeCon from Cape Town. 

Juicy Joes was located near one of the exits to the outside food and drinks. High traffic indeed! Familiar Juicy Joes branding and great glass cabinets displaying all the goodies




Here are the Juicy Joes team members greeting the peeps as they entered  I suspect this was shortly after the doors opened. I think its @ShaneW on the left.





Some close ups of the team at the stand. I was hoping to find @Zeki Hilmi (from VooDoo Vapour) somewhere in the photos at your stand because I know he was also there with you.





And another great one. @ShaneW, you eluded the photographer for a nice full frontal shot 




Thank you to @ShaneW and the *Juicy Joes* team for your efforts in coming up to VapeCon 2017 and taking part! Was great to have you there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Moving on

The next exhibitor was a joint exhibit by *NCV (Northern Craft Vapes)* and *Nostalgia*. NCV is from Gauteng and Nostalgia from Cape Town. They used this to also launch their new collaboration juice - Glazers. 

NCV has been around for a long time and is a household name in vaping. Mike @Vapington has always supported our events and initiatives. Was super to have Justin @PutRid up from CT taking part officially in Nostalgia's first VapeCon event.

The NCV / Nostalgia stand was epic. Very well branded and lit up. Professional looking. It was very near the entrance so you could not miss it as you walked in.





Their staff were also very brightly clad in their white and light green hoodies. In this photo it appears that a happy vaper was enjoying the tasting of the new juice!





And here is Mike @Vapington posing with us for a group shot  Don't know where Nostalgia's Justin was when that shot was taken - so its nice that we were posing in front of the Nostalgia logo...




A big thank you to Mike @Vapington and Justin @PutRid for supporting this great event. Your presence as always was strongly felt and your stand looked amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Moving on
> 
> The next exhibitor was a joint exhibit by *NCV (Northern Craft Vapes)* and *Nostalgia*. NCV is from Gauteng and Nostalgia from Cape Town. They used this to also launch their new collaboration juice - Glazers.
> 
> NCV has been around for a long time and is a household name in vaping. Mike @Vapington has always supported our events and initiatives. Was super to have Justin @PutRid up from CT taking part officially in Nostalgia's first VapeCon event.
> 
> The NCV / Nostalgia stand was epic. Very well branded and lit up. Professional looking. It was very near the entrance so you could not miss it as you walked in.
> 
> View attachment 109763
> 
> 
> 
> Their staff were also very brightly clad in their white and light green hoodies. In this photo it appears that a happy vaper was enjoying the tasting of the new juice!
> 
> View attachment 109764
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mike @Vapington posing with us for a group shot  Don't know where Nostalgia's Justin was when that shot was taken - so its nice that we were posing in front of the Nostalgia logo...
> 
> View attachment 109765
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Mike @Vapington and Justin @PutRid for supporting this great event. Your presence as always was strongly felt and your stand looked amazing.


This stand really was impressive! Loved the clean simplicity of the whole thing, and definitely made an impression as soon as you walked into the venue. Great job to the Nostalgia and NCV crews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Wait a minute - Justin @PutRid - isnt that you standing on the right hand side in the first pic?
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is none other than *House of Vape*

Brendz from @HouseOfVape has been a strong supporter of our events and initiatives over a long time. And he is always a gentleman and a pleasure to deal with. Thank you Brendz!

It's never nice to report back that there weren't many photos of the House of Vape stand. I am really not sure what happened here Brendz and sincere apologies. But we did find some...

For those who don't know, @HouseOfVape had the long stand opposite Juicy Joes. It was a medium and a small. And they put in a lot of effort into their stand. 

The HOV stand was busy most of the day and one could not easily get too close  I was looking for you a few times Brendz, but each time, you were busy with customers! Here is a photo of a customer being served by a HOV staff member.





And here is a classic of skipper @Rob Fisher on the microphone with the HOV stand in the background. It was a very long stand!




Thank you @HouseOfVape for your support and for all the effort with VapeCon 2017. We appreciate it hugely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PutRid

Silver said:


> Wait a minute - Justin @PutRid - isnt that you standing on the right hand side in the first pic?
> hehe


Haha no its not, that would be Brandon one of our staff members, i was probably waiting in line to get drinks for us, bleak I missed this -_-

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

PutRid said:


> Haha no its not, that would be Brandon one of our staff members, i was probably waiting in line to get drinks for us, bleak I missed this -_-



Ok thanks @PutRid - well great that you were there with us and thanks again!
Hope you had a good time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor comes from Durban

None other than *Sir Vape*

This is also a vendor that has supported the forum and it's events & initiatives for a long time. "The Sirs" as they are fondly known put in a great effort yet again to be with us on the day. Hugo @Sir Vape and Craig @BigGuy in attendance with their team members. They had a corner medium stand, which turned out to be a hive of activity the whole day!

Here's a super photo from the balcony showing the Sir Vape stand at the bottom. There were loads of enthusiastic vapers around the Sir Vape stand!





Here is one from behind the stand showing Hugo and Craig helping out the eager folk!





And it was not just Sir Vape - but also *Steam Masters*, their wholesale division that was present. Some great photos coming up below, which I think were on this side of the stand. Perhaps @Sir Vape you can clarify for us...




And another one...





I am also posting this photo because it's a classic and this gent looks very cool. He is wearing what appears to be a Sir Vape branded top. @Sir Vape was he with you guys on the day?




A big thank you to Hugo and Craig from Sir Vape for their efforts in coming up from Durban to be with us at this special event. It was a pleasure having you there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

The next exhibitor is *Vape Cartel*

They had a very large stand facing the centre. A medium and four smalls! Founder @KieranD always aiming high and very ambitious. They hosted various juice makers on their stand. Going to his stand was like going to a shop! Wow, what an epic effort @KieranD. And let it be known that Vape Cartel has also been a strong pillar of support for this forum and its events over the years.

There were several "facets" to the Vape Cartel stand.

Here was the front piece that faced the middle informal area...





And a similar shot but just when it was busier 





A wider perspective of the one side of the stand





Here was the collective of X-Hype E-liquids with Puffy Puffs and Bang & Co. VapBucco on the right. And I think LIT (not in the pic) was to the right of that if I recall correctly.





And another great one of the familiar gents in the pink shirts - @zandernwn and @cam. Juice galore!





Moving on to Drip-Drops (@Attie) , Fog Rings and Vapour Chemistry (@element0709). Each juice manufacturer had their own section and you could meet the mixologist. Very cool!





And a nice one of @Attie from Drip-Drops - most likely about to explain something about his juice 





More juice manufacturers! You can see Milc and Wicked Wicks on the left





The international juice vendors were inside the stand. Charlie's Chalk Dust and Element Liquids in the photo. Opposite that section was a lounge, where you could chill and relax....





Not sure exactly who this is (apologies) - @KieranD please advise - but what a great photo!





There was quite a bit more at the Vape Cartel stand. Definitely a lot of excitement and interesting things going on. And it was packed most of the day!

Group shot with the founder and main man @KieranD !




What an epic effort @KieranD - We thank you for your ongoing support and all your dedication to this event!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is *Vaperite*

They had a large stand in the upper right corner. Great to have you with us again this year Barry @Vaperite South Africa and thanks for supporting us! 

Corner stand, set up with counters, lots of shelf space and TV screens displaying what was on offer!





I walked past their stand a few times during the day and it was busy most of the time!





Another photo. This was actually quite early in the day. It got a lot busier. The staff were finished at the end of the day 





A view from the balcony above...





Vaperite also arranged at the last minute to bring to VapeCon international VGod trickster, Johnny Gromis. He performed on stage and did some awesome demonstrations on the day. He was also doing tricks near the Vaperite stand. Wow, what a treat!








Thank you Barry and the whole @Vaperite South Africa team. Thanks for all your efforts and for supporting this great event!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Loved the Vape Cartel stand @KieranD ! 

And the @Vaperite South Africa stand was so busy I didn't manage to get in there until right at the end of the day, it was packed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

The next exhibitor is *Vapers Corner*

This is another vendor that has grown fast over the past few years and has become a great supporter of ECIGSSA and our initiatives. The founders Riaan and Divan are great folk and always professional and courteous.

This year, they went for a large stand near the stage. Their layout was super. Lots of access and very organised!

This was early in the morning before the doors opened. Still unpacking and making sure all is in the right place! Lots of excitement - hard to convey in a photo!





A view from the top balcony. Smart design. Wrap around counters with shelving facing both directions in the middle. Congrats Vapers Corner!





Serving customers on the day... Lol, I think its Riaan on the left in the midst of explaining something. Vapers Corner staff all nicely kitted out in crew gear.





Smiles and happy customers. Something special about the camaraderie between fellow vapers, even if one of them works at a vape shop! By the way, in this picture is the legendary Vapers Corner anti-smoking coffin (with blue lights inside). They have this in their shops and those who quit stinkies throw their last box of smokes in the coffin as a declaration of giving up the smokes. I hope @Divan Smit will explain more about this initiative in their subforum. I think thats Divan about to take a puff next to the coffin, hehe.





Group photo with the founders Divan @Divan Smit and Riaan @Vapers Corner...




A big thank you to Vapers Corner for always being supportive and for all the encouragement along the way. Thanks for being at this great event and for contributing to make it great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mida Khan

@Silver @Rob Fisher 

Thank you for the pics and commentary!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan

Stosta said:


> This stand really was impressive! Loved the clean simplicity of the whole thing, and definitely made an impression as soon as you walked into the venue. Great job to the Nostalgia and NCV crews!


@Vapington 

That Glazers Hoody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

And the bottled water was a nice touch too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is *Vape King*

Vape King has been around for a long time and has also grown fast over the past few years. @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff have always been super supportive of all our events and initiatives.

Big respect to @Gizmo for starting this forum in the first place and getting everything going! And to the lovely @Stroodlepuff for all your effort and dedication, helping us with so many things to make this event great! Not to mention your efforts in assisting some of the international exhibitors - while attending to your own Vape King presence.

This year Vape King went for a long thin stand made up of a medium and a small. It was neatly laid out with loads of counter space.

This was before the doors opened, still getting ready. That is @Dr Phil blowing the cloud in the middle. To the left is @Ollie and to the left of him slightly in the background is @Nibbler (with the blue and yellow cap). Hehe





A more head on photo. The familiar Vape King red and white colours. Crew still preparing...





And this is how it was for most of the day! Packed! I tried to come say hello once or twice but couldn't get near the front. Lol.





A very proud @Stroodlepuff posing with us in front of their stand....





One of their wing flags outside (next to the Vapour Mountain wing flag)





VK crew with @Dr Phil and @Gizmo on the right





A group shot with @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - and one of the team members from AVE40.




A big thank you to Vape King for always being a strong pillar of support for the community and for all the help with everything. Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for taking part in and contributing toward such an amazing event!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't think I got a chance to get near the stand... the queues were insane... next year the counter needs to be 3 times longer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor stand was a team effort from three super vendors

*Paulies, Orion and Wicked Vapes*

@Paulie has been around in vaping since the beginning. His infectious personality and determination to make great juices has allowed for rapid growth in a short space of time. The amazing thing about Paulie is his commitment and passion for the community. Paulie has helped and been behind many of our ECIGSSA initiatives over the years.

Orion has also been around for a long time and is a successful juice maker. @Michael has only fairly recently joined the forum as a supporting vendor and we are very glad about that!

Wicked Vapes run by Kevin (@Wicked on the forum) is a vaping distributor and also has a great passion for the industry and the community. He helped us with several things leading up to this event, including the distribution of the amazing VapeCon posters. Thank you for that Kevin!

The trio teamed up for an impressive stand at VapeCon. It was large. A medium and four smalls! Very neatly laid out and professional looking. Lots of lighting. Juice counter, couches, logo walls, you name it. Lovely. This was early, before opening. Getting ready...





The stand even had a round table to sit around and chat. Trust @Paulie  hehe. That's @Paulie giving us the thumbs up. And another esteemed forumite with the red cap, @Nicholas - NicBLAZE - who did a wonderful rap for us on the stage during the day!





The other side of the stand had a good logo wall and seemed to be a great backdrop for many photos on the day. Here is a fun one...





There were loads of giveaways throughout the day. Here is a photo of the frenzy going on at one of them...





Testing out some juice... I think that might be Orion's Nicholas (not the same Nicholas referred to above who did the rap)





The Paulie's and Orion wing flag outside





Group shot. This one is with Kevin @Wicked and @Paulie





And another one with Kevin @Wicked and Mike from Orion (@Michael). We did try a few times to get all three of them together in one photo but it was not easy  Either Paulie was missing or Mike was somewhere else. Lol.




Epic and we thank @Paulie, Kevin from Wicked Vapes (@Wicked) and Mike from Orion (@Michael) for all your support and dedication, not to mention help and encouragement along the way. Thank you very much guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Vape Club*

Vape Club is another long-standing vendor who has supported the forum, our initiatives and events pretty much since the beginning. Founders Jaco @JakesSA and Lindsay @VapeGrrl are great people and passionate about vaping and the community. 

They had a medium stand facing the middle informal area and made very good use of the space with serving counters all around. Super stand ! 

Only noticed the chirp on the TV Screen now (Click, Click. Delivered. Chop, Chop) hehe That's Jaco in the middle (@JakesSA ) with his hand on his chin 





Vape Club staff all in their striking blue attire. Would have been an impressive cloud if the photo was taken a second or two earlier...





Another staff member in blue! Focus and concentration!





And this is a classic of Lindsay @VapeGrrl in the foreground helping out the customers. This is what happens when you get lots of eager vapers wanting vape gear! Their stand was very packed most of the day.




A big thank you to Lindsay (@VapeGrrl ) and Jaco (@JakesSA ) from Vape Club for all your support over the years and for your effort and dedication with VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Next up is *Vape Club*
> 
> Vape Club is another long-standing vendor who has supported the forum, our initiatives and events pretty much since the beginning. Founders Jaco @JakesSA and Lindsay @VapeGrrl are great people and passionate about vaping and the community.
> 
> They had a medium stand facing the middle informal area and made very good use of the space with serving counters all around. Super stand !
> 
> Only noticed the chirp on the TV Screen now (Click, Click. Delivered. Chop, Chop) hehe That's Jaco in the middle (@JakesSA ) with his hand on his chin
> 
> View attachment 109982
> 
> 
> 
> Vape Club staff all in their striking blue attire. Would have been an impressive cloud if the photo was taken a second or two earlier...
> 
> View attachment 109983
> 
> 
> 
> Another staff member in blue! Focus and concentration!
> 
> View attachment 109984
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a classic of Lindsay @VapeGrrl in the foreground helping out the customers. This is what happens when you get lots of eager vapers wanting vape gear! Their stand was very packed most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 109985
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Lindsay (@VapeGrrl ) and Jaco (@JakesSA ) from Vape Club for all your support over the years and for your effort and dedication with VapeCon!


I frikkin' love the Vape Club crew!!!!!!

@JakesSA always makes an effort to talk to people around him and whether he knows them or not, and no matter how weird-looking they are (I know this because I've seen him talking to @Rob Fisher !  ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Shuaib Ally Jhan

Vapecon 2017 - too epic! 

All the hard work is appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Just hurry up and get to the DIY comp testing booth already, my future wife was manning that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Just hurry up and get to the DIY comp testing booth already, my future wife was manning that.


Which one was your future wife? There were a couple that were there on the day, and from a purely vicarious perspective, they could all have been future wives... for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Feliks Karp said:


> Just hurry up and get to the DIY comp testing booth already, my future wife was manning that.



Oh Noes.... I wonder if he was eyeing that hairy-legged redhead in the chequered 'skirt' ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA

A big thank you to Eciggssa for organising this, it was (yet another) day to remember! Admittedly I thought 8 people behind the counters with 6 pay points would be enough but as it turned out .. not quite. If I may, I take this opportunity to apologise to everyone who had to wait a long time or could simply not get to the front in the time available to them. I think we are getting better at it and will certainly endeavour to get the VapeClub customer service at VapeCon to where it should be. 

Next mission .. convert that whole stand into 3D printers! (or robotic sales assistants)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Just hurry up and get to the DIY comp testing booth already, my future wife was manning that.


I don't think @Richio wants to be tied down honestly.
I though you and @Stosta are still expecting your first child.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love giving away vape stuff! One happy lucky draw winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love my job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Both are such epic photos @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

The next exhibitor is none other than *Vapour Mountain*

From Cape Town, this long-standing and well-known juice-maker put in yet another sterling job from afar and had an awesome stand on the day. Benji (@Oupa) , the founder and mixologist has been supporting this forum and its initiatives since the beginning. He is a true gentleman and oozes passion for vaping and the industry at large. 

Vapour Mountain had a medium stand facing the informal seating area. It was well lit, professionally branded and had some lovely couches!

This was early in the morning, before the doors opened. Final preparations. Looking good! Check out the archway with lights. Really cool!





Front shot. TV Screen on the right. Apparel on the left 





From the other side. Nice couches and coffee table vibe. I think that's Damian and Chanel in the background. @Oupa , correct me if I am wrong. My gosh, that looks like lighting on the edges of the flooring! Lovely!





There were plenty of juices to test on the day. There was also a lot of excitement around the VM apparel - especially the VM camo cap!





Classic cloud with @Oupa in the background





The man himself, @Oupa - BB in hand & wearing the camo cap  Great photo!





Group shot. Happy faces. 




A big thank you to Benji @Oupa and the VM team for the effort you put in to be with us again this year! You did us all proud! And for all the encouragement and support over the years. You rock @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Moving on...
> 
> The next exhibitor is none other than *Vapour Mountain*
> 
> From Cape Town, this long-standing and well-known juice-maker put in yet another sterling job from afar and had an awesome stand on the day. Benji (@Oupa) , the founder and mixologist has been supporting this forum and its initiatives since the beginning. He is a true gentleman and oozes passion for vaping and the industry at large.
> 
> Vapour Mountain had a medium stand facing the informal seating area. It was well lit, professionally branded and had some lovely couches!
> 
> This was early in the morning, before the doors opened. Final preparations. Looking good! Check out the archway with lights. Really cool!
> 
> View attachment 110173
> 
> 
> 
> Front shot. TV Screen on the right. Apparel on the left
> 
> View attachment 110174
> 
> 
> 
> From the other side. Nice couches and coffee table vibe. I think that's Damian and Chanel in the background. @Oupa , correct me if I am wrong. My gosh, that looks like lighting on the edges of the flooring! Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 110175
> 
> 
> 
> There were plenty of juices to test on the day. There was also a lot of excitement around the VM apparel - especially the VM camo cap!
> 
> View attachment 110176
> 
> 
> 
> Classic cloud with @Oupa in the background
> 
> View attachment 110177
> 
> 
> 
> The man himself, @Oupa - BB in hand & wearing the camo cap  Great photo!
> 
> View attachment 110178
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot. Happy faces.
> 
> View attachment 110179
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Benji @Oupa and the VM team for the effort you put in to be with us again this year! You did us all proud! And for all the encouragement and support over the years. You rock @Oupa !


Awesome pics of an amazing stand! @Oupa makes my favourite juice, and is an absolutely top vendor! It was really cool to finally get to meet you guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is *Wiener Vape Co.*

Yet another vendor from out of town - this time from Richards Bay, KZN. Wiener Vape Co is also a top class local juice-maker that has come a long way in a fairly short space of time. The founder and mixologist Gerhard (@Rooigevaar ) is a fantastic guy with a lot of passion. Wiener Vape Co. has been supporting the forum and its initiatives for a long time. 

They had a small stand just off the centre and it was very impactful. This was early in the morning before doors opened. Super branding all around. 





Practical cocktail tables with nice wooden tops that matched the wooden floors... 





The stand was extremely packed at times - I think this could have been just before a giveaway of sorts... If you look closely, I think there is Gerhard @Rooigevaar manning the stand in the middle - with the black cap  





Hands in the air.... I wonder what was being given away here? 





Amazing to see the ECIGSSA Juice Awards badge proudly displayed on their stand! Wiener Vape Co. took three awards earlier in 2017 - best Tobacco for Good Boy, best Dessert for Jelly Monster and best overall juice for Good Boy!





And how amazing is this! Wiener Vape Co. even had these friendly folk on stilts, making balloons for people. That famous Wiener sausage dog lives on  Love it!




A big thank you to Gerhard @Rooigevaar for all the effort you and your team put in to this and for all the enthusiasm along the way. Thanks to Wiener Vape Co for helping to make this such a special event!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rooigevaar

Silver said:


> The next exhibitor is *Wiener Vape Co.*
> 
> Yet another vendor from out of town - this time from Richards Bay, KZN. Wiener Vape Co is also a top class local juice-maker that has come a long way in a fairly short space of time. The founder and mixologist Gerhard (@Rooigevaar ) is a fantastic guy with a lot of passion. Wiener Vape Co. has been supporting the forum and its initiatives for a long time.
> 
> They had a small stand just off the centre and it was very impactful. This was early in the morning before doors opened. Super branding all around.
> 
> View attachment 110210
> 
> 
> 
> Practical cocktail tables with nice wooden tops that matched the wooden floors...
> 
> View attachment 110211
> 
> 
> 
> The stand was extremely packed at times - I think this could have been just before a giveaway of sorts... If you look closely, I think there is Gerhard @Rooigevaar manning the stand in the middle - with the black cap
> 
> View attachment 110212
> 
> 
> 
> Hands in the air.... I wonder what was being given away here?
> 
> View attachment 110213
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to see the ECIGSSA Juice Awards badge proudly displayed on their stand! Wiener Vape Co. took three awards earlier in 2017 - best Tobacco for Good Boy, best Dessert for Jelly Monster and best overall juice for Good Boy!
> 
> View attachment 110214
> 
> 
> 
> And how amazing is this! Wiener Vape Co. even had these friendly folk on stilts, making balloons for people. That famous Wiener sausage dog lives on  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 110215
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Gerhard @Rooigevaar for all the effort you and your team put in to this and for all the enthusiasm along the way. Thanks to Wiener Vape Co for helping to make this such a special event!



Epic photos!!! Loved every second of VapeCon 2017. Here we come 2018!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Oupa

Silver said:


> Moving on...
> 
> The next exhibitor is none other than *Vapour Mountain*
> 
> From Cape Town, this long-standing and well-known juice-maker put in yet another sterling job from afar and had an awesome stand on the day. Benji (@Oupa) , the founder and mixologist has been supporting this forum and its initiatives since the beginning. He is a true gentleman and oozes passion for vaping and the industry at large.
> 
> Vapour Mountain had a medium stand facing the informal seating area. It was well lit, professionally branded and had some lovely couches!
> 
> This was early in the morning, before the doors opened. Final preparations. Looking good! Check out the archway with lights. Really cool!
> 
> View attachment 110173
> 
> 
> 
> Front shot. TV Screen on the right. Apparel on the left
> 
> View attachment 110174
> 
> 
> 
> From the other side. Nice couches and coffee table vibe. I think that's Damian and Chanel in the background. @Oupa , correct me if I am wrong. My gosh, that looks like lighting on the edges of the flooring! Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 110175
> 
> 
> 
> There were plenty of juices to test on the day. There was also a lot of excitement around the VM apparel - especially the VM camo cap!
> 
> View attachment 110176
> 
> 
> 
> Classic cloud with @Oupa in the background
> 
> View attachment 110177
> 
> 
> 
> The man himself, @Oupa - BB in hand & wearing the camo cap  Great photo!
> 
> View attachment 110178
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot. Happy faces.
> 
> View attachment 110179
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Benji @Oupa and the VM team for the effort you put in to be with us again this year! You did us all proud! And for all the encouragement and support over the years. You rock @Oupa !



Thank you @Silver ! What a brilliant event this was for vaping in SA! We REALLY enjoyed it and Vapour Mountain will be back in 2018!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on

The next exhibitor is *Atomic Vape*, from Witbank. 

They had a small stand on left wall. Nicely kitted out with lots of things to try. 





A view from the top. Not to be confused with Atomix Vapes, who, incidentally was across the walkway. Atomic Vape is the stand at the bottom of the photo.




Thank you to Daniel, @Rashid and your team for your efforts in being part of VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Our next exhibitor is *Atomix Vapes*

The founder and chief, Duane @Frostbite is a fantastic guy. Atomix Vapes is from the East Rand of JHB and has been around for a long time. They have a lot of fans. We are so pleased they joined us for their first VapeCon appearance this year.

They had a medium sized stand in the left hand side of the arena at the end of one of the islands.

They made great use of the space, with counter space all around. Very nice with glass cabinets and good branding. What a fabulous stand!

This was early, before the arena got packed. From the one side:





From the other side. Jeepers, @Frostbite those spotlights were bright 





View from above. Very busy!





Happy days! Notice the staff all working hard to serve the eager peeps!




Thank you Duane @Frostbite and your team for being there with us and for taking part. And for all the effort you guys put in! Super!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is *AVE40*

This is an international vaping distributor from China. We were honoured and privileged to have you there with us @Ave40 . 

AVE40 had a large stand near the top right side of the arena. 

This was very early in the morning on VapeCon day. What I liked about their stand was the space and the tables and chairs. I sat there for a few minutes during the day to have a little break and chat.





Friendly and helpful representatives all the time at the AVE40 stand!




A big thank you to Kidd, Aida, Loren, Jason and the whole @Ave40 team for all your efforts and for travelling from so far. It was a pleasure to host you guys at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next is local juicemaker *Blends of Distinction*

Founder and mixologist Doug (@Blends Of Distinction) has a lot of passion for vaping and the industry. His hard work has paid off and Blends of Distinction is now a well-known juice name. 

Doug is also very helpful and has always offered us help and encouragement along the way. Whether it's helping with shoelaces to tie down ECIGSSA banners at Vape Meets or helping out with electrical issues, he is always there and eager to make things work. Thank you Doug!

This was their second VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand against the left wall. It came out superbly! Great branding, very professional and practical. And there's the charging station on the right!





Here's a view from the top. Blends of Distinction can be seen in the bottom right of the photo: 





The main man Doug in action, impressing the peeps with his juices  




Interested vapers testing out the offerings...





And blowing a cloud. Nice!





Group shot




A big thank you to Doug @Blends Of Distinction , Sharon and your team for the effort and dedication. We are proud of you and you did a great job!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> The next exhibitor is *Wiener Vape Co.*
> 
> Yet another vendor from out of town - this time from Richards Bay, KZN. Wiener Vape Co is also a top class local juice-maker that has come a long way in a fairly short space of time. The founder and mixologist Gerhard (@Rooigevaar ) is a fantastic guy with a lot of passion. Wiener Vape Co. has been supporting the forum and its initiatives for a long time.
> 
> They had a small stand just off the centre and it was very impactful. This was early in the morning before doors opened. Super branding all around.
> 
> View attachment 110210
> 
> 
> 
> Practical cocktail tables with nice wooden tops that matched the wooden floors...
> 
> View attachment 110211
> 
> 
> 
> The stand was extremely packed at times - I think this could have been just before a giveaway of sorts... If you look closely, I think there is Gerhard @Rooigevaar manning the stand in the middle - with the black cap
> 
> View attachment 110212
> 
> 
> 
> Hands in the air.... I wonder what was being given away here?
> 
> View attachment 110213
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to see the ECIGSSA Juice Awards badge proudly displayed on their stand! Wiener Vape Co. took three awards earlier in 2017 - best Tobacco for Good Boy, best Dessert for Jelly Monster and best overall juice for Good Boy!
> 
> View attachment 110214
> 
> 
> 
> And how amazing is this! Wiener Vape Co. even had these friendly folk on stilts, making balloons for people. That famous Wiener sausage dog lives on  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 110215
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Gerhard @Rooigevaar for all the effort you and your team put in to this and for all the enthusiasm along the way. Thanks to Wiener Vape Co for helping to make this such a special event!


@Rooigevaar next time just hire @acorn.
He was as tall as the people on stilts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Time to continue

Next exhibitor is *Cosmic Dropz.* They are a local juice maker, based in Durban. 

It was their first VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on one of the islands. This is a classic photo. That look is priceless. Don't know if that was you Muhammad, apologies  





And here is their outside wing flag. Looking good.




Thank you for supporting the event and for the efforts coming up from Durban Muhammad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Time to continue
> 
> Next exhibitor is *Cosmic Dropz.* They are a local juice maker, based in Durban.
> 
> It was their first VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on one of the islands. This is a classic photo. That look is priceless. Don't know if that was you Muhammad, apologies
> 
> View attachment 110626
> 
> 
> 
> And here is their outside wing flag. Looking good.
> 
> View attachment 110627
> 
> 
> Thank you for supporting the event and for the efforts coming up from Durban Muhammad!


Haha! I love it! The classic "You've asked enough questions to justify if you're going to buy or not, so make a choice because I'm pretty busy here" look!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Decadent Clouds*

Also a local juice maker from Durban! 

They had a small stand on one of the islands. All nicely laid out and neatly stacked. This was early in the morning before the doors opened. Balloons were a nice touch 





And a bit later...




Thanks for the support and the dedication Abdul @Rusty - we appreciate all the efforts travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next exhibitor is Gauteng-based *Dragon Vape*

They are known for their good specials on selected hardware and have recently released their own juices. @Lim is a long-time member here and they have been a supporting vendor for a while. Great to see them at VapeCon for their first appearance. 

They had a small stand on the right hand wall




There weren't many photos @Lim, sorry - but I know you had some challenges on the day setting up. Thank you for the support and for pulling through and making it. Was great to have you there with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Haha! I love it! The classic "You've asked enough questions to justify if you're going to buy or not, so make a choice because I'm pretty busy here" look!



You summarised it so well @Stosta !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Drip Society*

Drip Society is a local retailer that has made a name for itself selling awesome premium international juices! The founder and driver is none other than long-time member @Cruzz_33 . He is a fantastic guy, has lots of passion for the industry and is always polite and a true gentleman. 

Drip Society had a small stand on the right hand wall. They made great use of the space. This was early in the morning, finishing the final touches. Nice metal counter-top. Good shelving at the back. And check the branded race bike!





Here is the main man @Cruzz_33 in action. Looks like he is calculating a mega discount on the calculator 





A view from above. Could that be you guys at the counter @Christos and @SAVapeGear ? Hehe.





Group shot on the bike later in the day. Pole position. Lovely 




Thanks for the support and efforts @Cruzz_33. It was super to have you and the Drip Society team at VapeCon 2017! You guys did great and we are proud of you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Next up is *Drip Society*
> 
> Drip Society is a local retailer that has made a name for itself selling awesome premium international juices! The founder and driver is none other than long-time member @Cruzz_33 . He is a fantastic guy, has lots of passion for the industry and is always polite and a true gentleman.
> 
> Drip Society had a small stand on the right hand wall. They made great use of the space. This was early in the morning, finishing the final touches. Nice metal counter-top. Good shelving at the back. And check the branded race bike!
> 
> View attachment 110635
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the main man @Cruzz_33 in action. Looks like he is calculating a mega discount on the calculator
> 
> View attachment 110634
> 
> 
> 
> A view from above. Could that be you guys at the counter @Christos and @SAVapeGear ? Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 110636
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot on the bike later in the day. Pole position. Lovely
> 
> View attachment 110638
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support and efforts @Cruzz_33. It was super to have you and the Drip Society team at VapeCon 2017! You guys did great and we are proud of you.


Perhaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Perhaps



Lol

IF that is you, then it is likely the gent next to you is @SAVapeGear 
Check out the size of his backpack though. My word
@SAVapeGear , if this is true, what did that backpack weigh in the morning when you arrived and in the afternoon when you left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> IF that is you, then it is likely the gent next to you is @SAVapeGear
> Check out the size of his backpack though. My word
> @SAVapeGear , if this is true, what did that backpack weigh in the morning when you arrived and in the afternoon when you left?


I pushed that bag out in a trolley at the end of the day @Silver LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> I pushed that bag out in a trolley at the end of the day @Silver LOL





Classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello Blue Eyes!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than the *ECIGSSA / VapeCon* stand

This was a very important stand on the day 

Not only was it our "base" from which to operate, it also served as the centre for the DIY Comp, the Vendor Juice shootout and as the place to sign up for the trick and cloud blowing comps on the day. Among other things...

We were very pleased with how it turned out and a big thank you to Sheree, Andrew and the Exhibitions SA team for all their help!

There were counters all round, with lots of space for us to do our admin duties. And our branded backwalls, which turned out great. This photo was taken very early in the morning before VapeCon opened. 





A special photo to show @Rowan Francis 's kilt ! Thanks Rowan for dressing up! Notice the famous orange cloth hanging in an easy to reach position  That's @Rob Fisher in the foreground with his back to us. Note he was wearing a puffy jacket because it was cold at the time. But true to form, he had his shorts on! I see the testers were being laid out for the comps.





From a distance to show the stand in perspective. We had a medium-sized stand, facing the informal area near the stage (for easy access for the competitions and admin duties). Behind us, you can see the very large Vape Cartel stand  





Some of the VapeCon promotional ladies, adding glamour and posing in front of the backwalls. They were very busy on the day and helped us hugely to get so many things done. 





@Alex - esteemed co member of the Admin and Mod team - posing with the ladies. Lovely! 





The stand was packed most of the day with lots of ECIGSSA forumites and VapeCon attendees coming to say hi and trying out the various competition juices. Here is one photo which gives an idea of what it was like. Lots of action. Stage and lights in the background. Puffs of vapour everywhere. Just glorious!





Ready for testing and voting. A smile for the camera. Notice @Stosta on the left and @shaunnadan very busy on the right. Hehe.





@shaunnadan in action on one of the side counters. More than likely getting one of the prize announcements ready  @shaunnadan made sure so many things ran smoothly on the day. Big respect and thanks to you Shaun!





A @Stosta classic! We were so happy to have you with us on the day @Stosta and thank you for all the dedication and support. You such a champ! And that beard is legendary!





Group shot. @Alex, @Rob Fisher and myself at the back. @Kuhlkatz and @Stosta in front. With several VapeCon promotional ladies. Special moments. Not all were present in this photo because we had "shifts" so some of us were probably at the entrance or doing the rounds elsewhere 




I want to say a BIG thank you to each member of the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod Team. VapeCon 2017 was a large project and without your help in the months preceding and at the event itself, it wouldn't have been nearly as good. Your knowledge, care and commitment is exemplary. You can all be very proud of this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

​Finally...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Next up is none other than the *ECIGSSA / VapeCon* stand
> 
> This was a very important stand on the day
> 
> Not only was it our "base" from which to operate, it also served as the centre for the DIY Comp, the Vendor Juice shootout and as the place to sign up for the trick and cloud blowing comps on the day. Among other things...
> 
> We were very pleased with how it turned out and a big thank you to Sheree, Andrew and the Exhibitions SA team for all their help!
> 
> There were counters all round, with lots of space for us to do our admin duties. And our branded backwalls, which turned out great. This photo was taken very early in the morning before VapeCon opened.
> 
> View attachment 110790
> 
> 
> 
> A special photo to show @Rowan Francis 's kilt ! Thanks Rowan for dressing up! Notice the famous orange cloth hanging in an easy to reach position  That's @Rob Fisher in the foreground with his back to us. Note he was wearing a puffy jacket because it was cold at the time. But true to form, he had his shorts on! I see the testers were being laid out for the comps.
> 
> View attachment 110791
> 
> 
> 
> From a distance to show the stand in perspective. We had a medium-sized stand, facing the informal area near the stage (for easy access for the competitions and admin duties). Behind us, you can see the very large Vape Cartel stand
> 
> View attachment 110793
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the VapeCon promotional ladies, adding glamour and posing in front of the backwalls. They were very busy on the day and helped us hugely to get so many things done.
> 
> View attachment 110795
> 
> 
> 
> @Alex - esteemed co member of the Admin and Mod team - posing with the ladies. Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 110796
> 
> 
> 
> The stand was packed most of the day with lots of ECIGSSA forumites and VapeCon attendees coming to say hi and trying out the various competition juices. Here is one photo which gives an idea of what it was like. Lots of action. Stage and lights in the background. Puffs of vapour everywhere. Just glorious!
> 
> View attachment 110797
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for testing and voting. A smile for the camera. Notice @Stosta on the left and @shaunnadan very busy on the right. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 110798
> 
> 
> 
> @shaunnadan in action on one of the side counters. More than likely getting one of the prize announcements ready  @shaunnadan made sure so many things ran smoothly on the day. Big respect and thanks to you Shaun!
> 
> View attachment 110803
> 
> 
> 
> A @Stosta classic! We were so happy to have you with us on the day @Stosta and thank you for all the dedication and support. You such a champ! And that beard is legendary!
> 
> View attachment 110804
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot. @Alex, @Rob Fisher and myself at the back. @Kuhlkatz and @Stosta in front. With several VapeCon promotional ladies. Special moments. Not all were present in this photo because we had "shifts" so some of us were probably at the entrance or doing the rounds elsewhere
> 
> View attachment 110805
> 
> 
> I want to say a BIG thank you to each member of the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod Team. VapeCon 2017 was a large project and without your help in the months preceding and at the event itself, it wouldn't have been nearly as good. Your knowledge, care and commitment is exemplary. You can all be very proud of this!



Hahaha! What makes you think that picture of me was taken at the end of a very long day! That looks like at least five beers in the sun! 

I loved the day, and being part of such a special team really is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is a duo from KZN - *E-Cig Inn* and *Bradford Vapes*.

E-Cig Inn is a vaping retailer based in Amanzimtoti. They have been a supporting vendor here for a long time and it was their second appearance at VapeCon. Founded and managed by Brian @BigB and ably assisted by several other great folk including the always friendly @Mari.

This time they teamed up with KZN-based juice maker Bradford Vapes.

They had a small stand just next to the entrance. One half was dedicated to E-Cig Inn with the other half Bradford Vapes. This was early in the morning before the gates opened...





And a closer shot




Incidentally, E-Cig Inn did extremely well in the vendor juice shootout competition on the day taking second place.

A big thank you to Brian @BigB from E-Cig Inn and Yusuf from @BradfordVapes for the support and dedication from afar. The support for this event from the out of town vendors was amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up, all the way from the USA is *Elysian Labs*

They are a premium international juice maker from California. We were delighted and honoured to host them at VapeCon for their first appearance here. Was great to have their founders here - Katy Marie Aitken and Jeff Donahue.

They had a small stand on the bottom perimeter (facing the informal seating area) that looked wonderful. This was early in the morning before the doors opened. That's Katy on the right and I think Gisset Mason to her left. 





Katy behind the counter. There were lots of interested vapers at the stand during the day sampling and trying out all the international creations.





Posing with Katy 





The Elysian Labs outside wing flag





And.... Katy hugging skipper @Rob Fisher. Classic!




A big thank you to Katy and Jeff and your team for your support and efforts in coming all the way to South Africa to take part in VapeCon 2017. And not just taking part but getting to know the community and being part of the fun and laughter the whole way. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next exhibitor is *FIRETRAP VAPE*

They are a local vaping retailer based in Vanderbijlpark and this was their second VapeCon appearance. Hashim and his team from @Firetrap vape never fail to impress. 

They had a small stand again just next to the entrance. It was nicely laid out with counters allround. I only noticed those two "octo-tester-units" now 





A view from the top. Those lights built in to the counter were amazing and eye-catching!





Those lights certainly added lots of excitement to the products on offer... 





And there is the main man Hashim in action! Their stand was packed most of the day.




Hashim, thanks to you and your @Firetrap vape team for being such great supporters of this event. And for all the effort you guys put in. Your stand was awesome and it was great to have you with us again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is a fine juice maker from Cape Town - *Five Points E-Liquid*

@Ashley has been making liquids for quite some time and Five Points has become a well-known juice brand. This was their first VapeCon appearance.

They had a small stand on one of the islands in the top left portion of the arena. It was well branded and professionally kitted out. 





Great team shot. That's @Ashley on the left. 




Thanks for your efforts and support from afar Ashley. We appreciate it and it was super to have you and your team with us at this great event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on - the next vendor is none other than *Geekvape *- all the way from China

They had a small stand on one of the islands near the ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand. The stand was strongly branded with a bright, colourful backwall.

This was very early in the morning. They hadn't put out their products yet...





And this is SINER in action. I believe SINER is one of the main designers at Geekvape and has designed several products including the Peerless




It was an honour and a privilege to have you guys with us at VapeCon 2017. To Perry, Siner and the team, thanks for all the effort and for travelling from so far. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Grannys Famous Juice Co*

Once again travelling from out of town, this time from Port Elizabeth.

They had a small stand on the island near the entrance. This was early in the morning during final setup...





Grannys Famous also has the John Doe juice line. This was later in the day...




A big thank you to Wesley and the @GrannysFamous team for the effort in travelling from far as well as the support of this great event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is *h2vape*

Philip and his @h2vape team are from the East Rand of JHB. They also have a presence in Durban. 

They had a small stand on the island near the entrance. This was fairly early in the morning. I think that's Philip in the centre with the blue shirt and black cap. Their stand was great and colourful. Nice apparel hanging on the side. 





A unique "behind the scenes" shot of their top level wall banner on the stage. 





And look how nice it was from the front. Very effective! Congrats on the simple bold design @h2vape 





More action at the stand with some interesting looking juices. Notice the SickBoy77 cap. @Sickboy77 was also representing himself on their stand on the day.




Thanks Philip and your @h2vape team for all the effort and support of VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is KZN based juice maker *Hazeworks*

Mark @MarkDBN and his team have been making juice for a long time and they are a well known juice brand. Their famous Scream juice won tied 1st place overall best juice in the 2016 ECIGSSA Local Juice awards and won the Dessert category. 

Once again, dedication and commitment shown by the out of town exhibitors.

They had a double stand on the island near the entrance and it looked amazing. Professional and well branded back walls. Couch and coffee table too. This was early in the morning. All looks set up and ready to go!





Lovely colourful Taffy Guy !




It's a real pity I couldn't find any great photos of the amazing people behind Hazeworks. 

Nevertheless, a big thank you to @MarkDBN and your whole team from Hazeworks for all the effort you went to this year and for your support of VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I spent a lot of time at this stall. 
Entering the Instagram comp was difficult. Luckily, the ladies were very helpful



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Thanks @Silver. We had an absolute blast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mari

Silver said:


> Next up is a duo from KZN - *E-Cig Inn* and *Bradford Vapes*.
> 
> E-Cig Inn is a vaping retailer based in Amanzimtoti. They have been a supporting vendor here for a long time and it was their second appearance at VapeCon. Founded and managed by Brian @BigB and ably assisted by several other great folk including the always friendly @Mari.
> 
> This time they teamed up with KZN-based juice maker Bradford Vapes.
> 
> They had a small stand just next to the entrance. One half was dedicated to E-Cig Inn with the other half Bradford Vapes. This was early in the morning before the gates opened...
> 
> View attachment 111216
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer shot
> 
> View attachment 111217
> 
> 
> Incidentally, E-Cig Inn did extremely well in the vendor juice shootout competition on the day taking second place.
> 
> A big thank you to Brian @BigB from E-Cig Inn and Yusuf from @BradfordVapes for the support and dedication from afar. The support for this event from the out of town vendors was amazing.



Of all the shots both busy either talking deep in thought or writing. 
Thank you so much it was such a great event!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next stand was a combined effort from two Gauteng-based vendors : juice maker *Infinite Vape Creations (IVC) *and vaping retailer *Brothers' Vapes.*

They had a small stand on one of the islands and made great use of it with Brothers' Vapes on one side and IVC on the other. Nice and neat. Well laid out...





IVC in action...





@Scoob from Brothers' Vapes 





Nice group shot outside with the ladies from Brothers' Vapes and IVC





Laughter and smiles all round...




A big thank you to @Paul vermaak and Adriaan @ivc_mixer from IVC as well as @Scoob and Edward from Brothers' Vapes. Thanks for the efforts and dedication. You guys did great and we are pleased we could host you at this great event.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scoob

Thank you guys! It was an absolute honour to be a part of this event! ️

Here's to the next one! ️️️️️️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is the awesome pairing of juice maker *JOOSE-E-LIQZ *and vaping retailer *J&J's Emporium*

@Naeemhoosen from JOOSE-E-LIQZ and Yusuf @wazarmoto have been around for a long time and are great pillars of the community. And lets not forget that JOOSE-E-LIQZ did very well in the 2017 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. SNLV18 won best Fruit and Havana Nightz came second in the Tobacco category.

They teamed up again this year on a large stand near the stage. Photo from above. J&J's on the one side and JOOSE-E-LIQZ on the further side. This was early in the morning, I think still last minute preparations underway...





Yusuf (@wazarmoto)and his team!





JOOSE-E-LIQZ side of the stand with @Naeemhoosen (wearing the cap). I think that is Yusuf next to him. "Brick" cladding effect on the sides was cool. Juices all laid out and ready for the vapers!





Group shot with @Naeemhoosen . Proud moments indeed.




I want to say a big thank you to @Naeemhoosen and @wazarmoto for your support, dedication and effort this year. It was fantastic. And thank you for being such gentlemen and allround great people over the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than local juice maker *Moose Juice*

They had a very effective stand last year and did not disappoint this year.

Moose Juice had a small stand on the island near the entrance. It was very neat and highly effective. The juices were the focus and were shown off in very colourful display stands! Moose Juice ladies ready to rock and roll just before opening time!





And here with founder and mixologist Heath @Moose Juice. Notice the colours of the beams on the sides and the juice displays are different! Very nice and impactful!




Thank you Heath to you and your team for the support and for the effort that you put in to this event. Your stand looked fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is an amazing pairing of juice maker *Mr Hardwicks* and KZN-based DIY retailer *The Flavour Mill.*

Joel @method1 from Mr Hardwicks is fabulous. Another great pillar of the community and a super juice maker. He has been around a long time and has supported the forum and its initiatives in many ways.

The Flavour Mill is also a dedicated and passionate retailer from KZN. Damian @DizZa and Erica @Erica_TFM have grown TFM remarkably in a short space of time to become a well-known name in the DIY space.

They teamed up on a medium stand at the end of one of the islands. Counters with glass cabinets allround. This was early in the morning with last minute touches underway.





View from above. Mr Hardwicks on the left and TFM on the right. Prominent brands on the backwall. The team was busy getting things ready 





Something very special about these two exhibitors. *They brought world renowned Wayne Walker from DIY or DIE all the way from the USA to VapeCon 2017! *And Wayne did a talk on the stage with Joel @method1 . Thank you to Mr Hardwicks and the Flavour Mill for doing this! You guys are champions!

Here is Wayne Walker on stage talking about DIY and vaping 




And here is Wayne again with our own Joel @method1 - what a great moment!





Back to the stand. Here's the TFM team later in the day. Hydrating is very important!





A view from the balcony quite late in the day. You can see the Mr Hardwicks / TFM stand at the end of the island. 





Having a chat with Wayne. And when @method1 noticed a photo was being taken he had to jump in with thumbs up! @Vape_N8th , is that you next to Joel? !





And a group shot




Ok, several thank you notes are now in order:

@DizZa, thanks to you and @Erica_TFM for your dedication and support - and for making the trip from afar. We appreciate all the efforts.

@method1 thanks for all your support and encouragement in the months leading up to this event. And for your efforts on the day. And for all your support over the past. Means a lot to us.

Thanks to both of you - Mr Hardwicks and The Flavour Mill for bringing Wayne out! It was fabulous to meet him and he is a great guy. 

And please pass on our thanks to Wayne for flying all the way out to SA and taking part. For giving the talk - and for being an allround great guy chatting to all the people and enjoying the community spirit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Next exhibitor is local juice maker *Mystic Nectar*

This was their first appearance at VapeCon and they had a small stand on one of the islands. It was lovely. Wooden panel backwall and a great wooden bench set. 




Chilled vibe with seating space... Allowing for all important "vaper interaction" 





Showing off the juices...





Smiles and concentration...




A big thank you to Robert and your @MysticNectar team - for the support and all the effort on VapeCon 2017.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is another local juice maker - *MY Vape E-liquids*

They are a fairly new juice maker and have gotten far in a relatively short space of time. This was their first VapeCon appearance.

They had a small stand on the left hand wall of the arena. Nice and simple yet very effective counter! This was fairly early in the morning. I think the doors hadn't opened yet. 




Thanks to Muhammad and Yusuf from @MY Vape E-liquids for their efforts and dedication. You guys did great and we thank you for taking part!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is none other than vaping retailer *Noon Clouds*

Noon Clouds is a fairly established vaping retailer from Centurion and @Morne is no stranger to VapeCon. This is their second appearance. 

They had two small stands in the left hand corner of the arena and made great use of it. Lots of counter space and a gazebo in the corner. Noon Clouds banners were very visible. 





View from above. Lots of eager vapers wanting to get close to the Noon Clouds stand!





And you couldn't miss the lovely Noon Clouds ladies in pink. Serving up a storm. Great action going on.




A big thank you @Morne to you and your team for the ongoing support and efforts over the past two years!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Moving along...

Just a side note : looking back now at the photos, I cannot believe how amazing VapeCon 2017 was!
Ok, I was involved in the planning so I would naturally say that  
But honestly, I am seeing lots of things I didn't see on the day. It was so special.

The stands of the vendors were something else. The effort they put in - many of them with the finest of details. It's quite remarkable and humbling.... 

The VapeCon vendors rock big time

More coming

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Next up was a combined effort from two very passionate juice makers:

*Old School Alchemist* and *Troll Brothers Elixirs*

Their first VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on the island just behind our ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand. One half was for Old School Alchemist and the other for the Troll Brothers.

Wesley from @Old School Alchemist 





@Troll Brothers Elixirs on the other side. Pity you guys weren't at the stand when the photo was taken. Damn. This was quite early in the morning. Tables on either side with a couch in the middle. 





Wesley getting ready. Others are taking it easy on the couch 




A big thanks to Wesley from @Old School Alchemist and to Genevieve (@PsychoFluffy) and Nicholas from @Troll Brothers Elixirs. Thank you for your support and for taking part in this great event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is established local juice maker *Opus Ejuice Co*

This was their second VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on the island near the entrance. 

It was super. Leather couch and seats on either side around a coffee table to sample the juices. Large branded walls and chic flooring. I see now the LED lights around the perimeters. Cool. I see Pieter in the middle and Renesh sitting on chair. This was early in the morning. Not sure where Marc (@Rhapsody) was... 





From a different angle...





And we bumped into (I assume) the Opus promotional ladies later in the day. @Rhapsody please correct me if I'm wrong  In any event, they were wearing the Opus apparel. Fun picture... 




Thanks to Marc @Rhapsody , Pieter and Renesh for your efforts and for supporting VapeCon 2017. It was great and your stand looked lovely. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is Cape Town based juice maker *Retro Vape Co.*

They are no strangers to VapeCon and this was their second year. They had a small stand on one of the islands. It was a great stand with clean strong branding allround. This was quite early in the morning.





Group shot later in the day with the Retro brothers! Whoop!




A big thank you to Junaid, Shuayb and Taahir for making the effort from afar and for supporting this great event for the second time. It was great to have you guys there with us.

Tagging: @Retro Vape Co , @ShuRVC

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on, the next exhibitor is a juice maker all the way from Upington - *Rebel Revolution Vape*

They had a small stand on one of the islands. First time at VapeCon but looking at the effort and the stand, you would not say so - neither would you say they travelled from far. Kobus @BaD Mountain did a great job.

Good branding all-round with juice testers ready for action. This was very early in the morning before VapeCon opened. Last minute touches...





All ready now - let's get the show on the road!





Hmmm... this looks interesting. This was Erwin (apologies if incorrect spelling Erwin) who later went on to WIN the trick competition. Here he is sampling some Rebel Revolution Vape juices 





And the main man Kobus @BaD Mountain interacting with the vapers at his stand...




A big thank you to Kobus @BaD Mountain and his team for all the efforts from far. Thanks Kobus for all the support. Your stand was great! We are so pleased you could take part in VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is renowned international juicemaker from the USA - *SaveurVape*

We were delighted that they could join us. They had a small stand facing the informal seating area. Next to the Elysian Labs stand.

Here is a great one with the main man Lonnie Bozeman. That's @Stroodlepuff and @Satans_Stick on the right.





SaveurVape's hanging banner came out very well...





@Rob Fisher and Lonnie




A big thank you to Lonnie Bozeman, James Greer and the SaveurVape team for coming all the way to be with us on this great day. Thanks for the support and taking part in the spirit of VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is a combined effort between *Shipwreck Vapes* and local juice maker *Fog Machine*

This was their second VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on one of the islands. 

Shipwreck on the left and Fog Machine on the right





Shipwreck Vapes outside wing flag...





The always friendly and smiling Jax from @Fogmachine 




A big thank you to Jo and the @ShipWreck team as well as Jax and the @Fogmachine team for supporting us and taking part. Was great to have you there this year!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Supreme Vape*

Also their second appearance at VapeCon. This year they had a small stand very close to the entrance. This was very early in the morning, getting ready...





That wooden signpost was so simple, yet so effective.... Congrats @Robin Cilliers 




A big thank you to @Robin Cilliers , Joyce and the whole Supreme Vape team for the efforts and for supporting us again this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is juicemaker *The Chef's Special Sauce* *(TCSS)*

This juice line is in collaboration with long-time vaping vendor, eCiggies - who has been around pretty much since the beginning of vaping in SA  We were pleased to host TCSS at VapeCon for their first time.

They had a small stand on one of the islands and made it look very nice with green ferns dotted around. Here is the TCSS team. That's Walter (@Dragon) from eCiggies on the left...





Helping the customers...





And a group shot!




To Walter (@Dragon) and your team, thanks for the efforts and for supporting VapeCon 2017! It was great to see you guys and we were very pleased to be able to host you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is a special exhibitor all the way from the Cape - *The Coil Company*

@RiaanRed is well known for his masterful coils and we were delighted that he could come up to VapeCon and share some of his magic in person with the local peeps here. @RiaanRed is a great guy and very dedicated and passionate about what he does.

This was their first appearance at VapeCon. They had a small stand on the bottom wall next to the exit door to the outside section. The main focus was the coil building table of course. There was a TV screen and good branding behind.





I felt very sorry for @RiaanRed who hardly got up from his coil building most of the day (as he mentioned in the interview on the VapeCon video). So I decided to give him a bit of a shoulder massage 





There were tools everywhere on the table. Tools of the trade to making great coils!





Group shot




Thanks for your efforts and your support @RiaanRed ! You are a great ambassador to vaping and we love your passion for it all. It was a privilege to host you at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than vaping retailer *The eCigStore*

They are no stranger to VapeCon - it was their second appearance. They had a small stand in a similar position to last year, on the row near the entance against the right hand perimeter.

They had a neat layout with lots of counter space and good branding behind. 





View from above...




A big thank you to Shamima, Zunaid and the whole @The eCigStore team for your ongoing support and efforts on this event. It was great to host you there again this year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is a special one - *The Vape Guy *- from Tzaneen.

The founder and main man is none other than @BumbleBee who was part of our ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team until he started his business. He helped us with so many things at VapeCon last year. Amazing to think that a year later he would return.... as an exhibiting vendor! Congrats @BumbleBee - we are so proud of you and what you guys have achieved.

They had a small stand on the left hand perimeter. Lots of counter space with a clever looking marble top. Testers ready. This was quite early in the morning. Notice @BumbleBee 's beanie 





Here is @Rincewind - helping out a customer





And a group shot... Lots of happiness and pride.




A big thanks to you @BumbleBee and @Rincewind for all the efforts and support from afar. It was an honour and a privilege to host you at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is Sandton-based vaping retailer *The Vape Industry*

This was their first VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on one of the islands.

And what a lovely stand it was. Wooden finishes. Glass cabinets. Wooden shelving at the back. Lovely branding. 





Serving the customers...





Good times...





The main man and founder @Naeem_M , deep in conversation 





And one of The Vape Industry's promo ladies. Nice!




Thank you @Naeem_M and the whole team for your support and efforts on VapeCon 2017. You guys had a great stand and we are proud of what you have achieved in a relatively short space of time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Next up is renowned international juicemaker from the USA - *SaveurVape*
> 
> We were delighted that they could join us. They had a small stand facing the informal seating area. Next to the Elysian Labs stand.
> 
> Here is a great one with the main man Lonnie Bozeman. That's @Stroodlepuff and @Satans_Stick on the right.
> 
> View attachment 112034
> 
> 
> 
> SaveurVape's hanging banner came out very well...
> 
> View attachment 112035
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher and Lonnie
> 
> View attachment 112036
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Lonnie Bozeman, James Greer and the SaveurVape team for coming all the way to be with us on this great day. Thanks for the support and taking part in the spirit of VapeCon 2017!


So sad I didn't get to spend more time chatting to these guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> The next exhibitor is a special one - *The Vape Guy *- from Tzaneen.
> 
> The founder and main man is none other than @BumbleBee who was part of our ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team until he started his business. He helped us with so many things at VapeCon last year. Amazing to think that a year later he would return.... as an exhibiting vendor! Congrats @BumbleBee - we are so proud of you and what you guys have achieved.
> 
> They had a small stand on the left hand perimeter. Lots of counter space with a clever looking marble top. Testers ready. This was quite early in the morning. Notice @BumbleBee 's beanie
> 
> View attachment 112058
> 
> 
> 
> Here is @Rincewind - helping out a customer
> 
> View attachment 112059
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot... Lots of happiness and pride.
> 
> View attachment 112060
> 
> 
> A big thanks to you @BumbleBee and @Rincewind for all the efforts and support from afar. It was an honour and a privilege to host you at VapeCon 2017!


Wow! What a crazy day! We had so much fun, it was really great being a part of Vapecon 2017 

We we're so busy that day, just wish I had more time to check out what else was going on and chat with a few peeps 

We'll be doing things a little differently next year, can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> The next exhibitor is a special one - *The Vape Guy *- from Tzaneen.
> 
> The founder and main man is none other than @BumbleBee who was part of our ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team until he started his business. He helped us with so many things at VapeCon last year. Amazing to think that a year later he would return.... as an exhibiting vendor! Congrats @BumbleBee - we are so proud of you and what you guys have achieved.
> 
> They had a small stand on the left hand perimeter. Lots of counter space with a clever looking marble top. Testers ready. This was quite early in the morning. Notice @BumbleBee 's beanie
> 
> View attachment 112058
> 
> 
> 
> Here is @Rincewind - helping out a customer
> 
> View attachment 112059
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot... Lots of happiness and pride.
> 
> View attachment 112060
> 
> 
> A big thanks to you @BumbleBee and @Rincewind for all the efforts and support from afar. It was an honour and a privilege to host you at VapeCon 2017!


But finally getting to meet these guys was amazing! Awesome that their energy on here translates to real life, what a couple of characters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> But finally getting to meet these guys was amazing! Awesome that their energy on here translates to real life, what a couple of characters!


That's something I really enjoy about the vaping community, just about everyone is a character of sorts 

Was great to meet you too @Stosta, and to meet your epic beard

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Right, next up is another special exhibitor and vaping retailer - *The Vapery*

They are also no strangers to VapeCon and wowed us last year with their impressive stand. This year was no different. Hats off to The Vapery and their stand designers for an epic and very original exhibit!

They had a medium stand and two smalls on one of the islands. A large combined space. 

You could enter the stand at various points. This was the "main entrance" on the corner of the island. It was a steel structure frame with great detail all over. Moss hanging from the walls. And potplants. Look at the little bridge to get into the stand. Wow.





Inside was impressive. Lots of things to explore and see. Good counters. Grass flooring. And lovely decorations. I am not sure what the most appropriate name is for the theme but it felt like pirates  





And it got busy too...




The detail of various items, props and artefacts at The Vapery's stand was quite incredible. Check out this chair with the bird on top and all the items around it...





And this horse outside ....





The people manning the stand were part of the overall theme and exhibit 





Super cool!





Classic!





A view from above. 





The Vapery also had several hanging banners. This one for the Dinner Lady juice.





And another one for Teardrip. They had several more. 





@Rob Fisher and myself posing at the entrance... 




Wow, @Dirk , Kal and the whole team - what an epic effort! Thank you for all the dedication and support. You guys had a super duper stand that impressed! It was an honour to host you at this year's event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up was another combined effort between juice maker *Vape Chefs *and retailer *Village Vapes*

Vape Chefs was at VapeCon last year on their own. This time they took a large stand on the back wall. 

Vape Chefs on the one side. Lovely neat layout with couch and wooden flooring. This was early in the morning, final preparations being made... That's Zaahid I think doing last minute hanging of pictures on the wooden wall 





Vape Chefs promotional lady





And.... the whole Vape Chefs team of promotional ladies  





On the other side of the stand was Village Vapes. I think that's Zaahid again checking that everything is ready...





View from above. Busy!





Serving the customers





Lots of activity and friendly staff...




To the main man @Zaahid237 and your teams. Thank you kindly for all the support and effort you guys put in to VapeCon 2017! Your stand looked great and we are pleased you were there again this year!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is Pretoria based vaping retailer *Vape Connoisseur*

This was their first VapeCon appearance and they can be proud of their stand and their efforts. Well done to you Michael and your @Vape Connoisseur team!

They had a medium stand on the corner of one of the islands. The stand itself was very professionally done, had great counter space and good branding. This was early in the morning. Look at those lights!





From a different angle. Looking good...





Super photo 





The Vape Connoisseur outside wing flag





Back to the stand. That's Michael on the right behind the counter (with the cap). Howzit Michael!




A big thank you to Michael and the @Vape Connoisseur team for all the sterling efforts and support. You guys did great!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is another special vendor, juicemaker* Vape Elixir*

Marnus (@SunRam here) has been making juice for longer than most. I have been a fond supporter of his tobacco juices for a long time. We were pleased to host Vape Elixir at VapeCon for the first time.

They had a small stand on the left hand wall. It was professionally done and well branded. Counters for juice sampling. All neat and tidy. That's @SunRam sitting in the middle.





Group shot 




Thank you for the efforts and for supporting VapeCon @SunRam. Proud to have you there with us. Your stand was super!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is another special vendor - all the way from the Cape - *Vape Empire*

Its Azhar @Vape Empire and @Yusuf Cape Vaper with the Coil Empire juices. They made the trip up and had a great presence. 

They had a small stand on one of the islands. It was very well branded. That steel structure frame did a great job  This was early on, all neat and tidy...





And a bit later with more activity. Behind the counter on the right is Azhar @Vape Empire and hiding a bit on the left is half the bearded face of the famous @Yusuf Cape Vaper - cloud blower of note and juice mixologist of Coil Empire. I think that could be @Anees M Kara on the right in front of the counter with the cap. He was also supporting them on the day.




Thank you Azhar and Yusuf - and your team - for coming all the way to take part and support this great event. Great effort indeed. It was so great to be able to host you guys at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Vape Hyper*

This was their first VapeCon appearance. They had two small stands back to back on one of the islands.
One of them was for their juice line while the other was the retailing side. 

Zubair , @Vape Hyper , I am sorry we couldn't find many pictures of your stand. Apologies. 

The only decent one we found was this one of the juice and CloudBurst side. This was early in the morning before the crowds came in 




Zubair @Vape Hyper , thanks for the support and the efforts. It was great to have you with us this year!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape Empire

Silver said:


> Next up is another special vendor - all the way from the Cape - *Vape Empire*
> 
> Its Azhar @Vape Empire and @Yusuf Cape Vaper with the Coil Empire juices. They made the trip up and had a great presence.
> 
> They had a small stand on one of the islands. It was very well branded. That steel structure frame did a great job  This was early on, all neat and tidy...
> 
> View attachment 112104
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit later with more activity. Behind the counter on the right is Azhar @Vape Empire and hiding a bit on the left is half the bearded face of the famous @Yusuf Cape Vaper - cloud blower of note and juice mixologist of Coil Empire. I think that could be @Anees M Kara on the right in front of the counter with the cap. He was also supporting them on the day.
> 
> View attachment 112105
> 
> 
> Thank you Azhar and Yusuf - and your team - for coming all the way to take part and support this great event. Great effort indeed. It was so great to be able to host you guys at VapeCon 2017!


Thank you for the great experience!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international vaping manufacturer all the way from China - *Vaporesso*

We were delighted to host Vaporesso at VapeCon 2017 since they have produced so many great familiar products.

They had a small stand on the lower wall. Basic layout with an impressively branded backwall, promoting their new Revenger.





Here is Cody  





And Maggie




Big respect to you guys for travelling from the other side of the planet to be with us. And still managing to smile and be courteous all the time! 

Thank you Cody, Maggie and the @Vaporesso team for supporting and taking part in VapeCon 2017. It was so great and an honour to have you there with us!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vape Empire said:


> Thank you for the great experience!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Pleasure !
I actually thought we did a group photo on the day - but I couldn't find it. Can't remember. It was hectic. But am so glad you guys were there. Part of the vaping family!


----------



## Silver

The next exhibitor is an important one and we are very pleased that they were there. They are the *Vapour Product Association (VPA)
*
The Vapour Product Association (VPA) is committed to providing consumers with smoke-free alternatives to traditional cigarettes. VPA is committed to working with Government and regulatory bodies to ensure that our industry is transparent and well-regulated, and that consumers have access to all available information about vapour products.

They had a small stand on one of the islands. Basic layout with tables and brochures as well as a video playing on the screen.




To Kabir and the VPA team - thank you for supporting this event and having a presence. We appreciate the efforts.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is vaping retailer *V-Corp Vaping*

This was their first VapeCon appearance. They had two small stands back to back on one of the islands.

Well laid out and branded with good counter space and products on display. Nice lighting. This was very early in the morning before VapeCon opened...





Friendly faces and smiles...




Brymor @Cybermoo , I was hoping for more photos and from the other side but we couldn't find any. Sorry about that. 

But a big thank you to you guys for all the efforts and dedication - I know how much effort it took. Thanks for being part of VapeCon 2017!


----------



## RiaanRed

Silver said:


> Next up is a special exhibitor all the way from the Cape - *The Coil Company*
> 
> @RiaanRed is well known for his masterful coils and we were delighted that he could come up to VapeCon and share some of his magic in person with the local peeps here. @RiaanRed is a great guy and very dedicated and passionate about what he does.
> 
> This was their first appearance at VapeCon. They had a small stand on the bottom wall next to the exit door to the outside section. The main focus was the coil building table of course. There was a TV screen and good branding behind.
> 
> View attachment 112046
> 
> 
> 
> I felt very sorry for @RiaanRed who hardly got up from his coil building most of the day (as he mentioned in the interview on the VapeCon video). So I decided to give him a bit of a shoulder massage
> 
> View attachment 112047
> 
> 
> 
> There were tools everywhere on the table. Tools of the trade to making great coils!
> 
> View attachment 112048
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot
> 
> View attachment 112049
> 
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and your support @RiaanRed ! You are a great ambassador to vaping and we love your passion for it all. It was a privilege to host you at VapeCon 2017!



Although I didn’t really get to see VapeCon, it was an AMAZING experience and the guys from Ecigssa did an EPIC job of organizing such a massively successful event!

Thank you to ECIGSSA (Especially Silver for the massage), Paul from Paulies, Mike from Orion and Kevin from Wicked Imports for making this a day to remember in my life!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Wicked Wicks*

In a short space of time they have grown to become quite well known! This was their first VapeCon appearance and they didn't hold back. They had a large stand in the top left corner.

Professionally laid out and branded. Counter in the front and what looks like an office/warehouse in the back - lol  Good lighting. Bar stools for juice sampling. This was early in the morning...





From a different angle...





Wicked Wicks on test





More testing




To Jason @pecunium and your team. We are impressed! Thank you for all the effort you put in and the support of this great event! You can be very proud of what you have achieved and your stand looked wonderful on the day!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## pecunium

Was an amazing day, we absolutely loved it. Thanks for organizing everything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The last exhibitor on the list is none other than vaping retailer *Vapealicious*.

It was their first VapeCon and they had a small stand on one of the islands.

@Darrylth , sincere apologies but we could not find a good photo of your stand. Nothing against you at all - and we do not want to take anything away from your efforts... (If you have a nice photo, feel free to PM it to me and I will try include it here when I get a chance)

Thank you for supporting this great event and we appreciate all the dedication and efforts.

Will post another photo in the mean time which captures some of the special vibes that each and every exhibitor contributed to on the day:




@Stosta sneaky edit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naeem_M

Silver said:


> The next exhibitor is Sandton-based vaping retailer *The Vape Industry*
> 
> This was their first VapeCon appearance. They had a small stand on one of the islands.
> 
> And what a lovely stand it was. Wooden finishes. Glass cabinets. Wooden shelving at the back. Lovely branding.
> 
> View attachment 112068
> 
> 
> 
> Serving the customers...
> 
> View attachment 112069
> 
> 
> 
> Good times...
> 
> View attachment 112070
> 
> 
> 
> The main man and founder @Naeem_M , deep in conversation
> 
> View attachment 112071
> 
> 
> 
> And one of The Vape Industry's promo ladies. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 112072
> 
> 
> Thank you @Naeem_M and the whole team for your support and efforts on VapeCon 2017. You guys had a great stand and we are proud of what you have achieved in a relatively short space of time.



WOW! Seeing these photos brings back so much memories of VapeCon. What a day - what an awesome day!

Thank you for your kind words @Silver - a huge congratulations to you and the ECIGSSA team for pulling it off once again. I can’t wait for next year - I can only imagine we go bigger and better. Rest assured, The Vape Industry and it’s crew will be there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

VapeCon was such a massive blast this year! 
I'm looking forward to next year already!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Naeem_M said:


> WOW! Seeing these photos brings back so much memories of VapeCon. What a day - what an awesome day!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words @Silver - a huge congratulations to you and the ECIGSSA team for pulling it off once again. I can’t wait for next year - I can only imagine we go bigger and better. Rest assured, The Vape Industry and it’s crew will be there!



Thanks @Naeem_M 
It was great indeed

I just wish I could have spent more time with you and many other exhibitors. 

After a blink of an eye it was all done. Goes so fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> The last exhibitor on the list is none other than vaping retailer *Vapealicious*.
> 
> It was their first VapeCon and they had a small stand on one of the islands.
> 
> @Darrylth , sincere apologies but we could not find a good photo of your stand. Nothing against you at all - and we do not want to take anything away from your efforts... (If you have a nice photo, feel free to PM it to me and I will try include it here when I get a chance)
> 
> Thank you for supporting this great event and we appreciate all the dedication and efforts.
> 
> Will post another photo in the mean time which captures some of the special vibes that each and every exhibitor contributed to on the day:
> 
> View attachment 112117
> 
> 
> @Stosta sneaky edit...
> 
> View attachment 112228


I found a pic that I took on build day @Silver ! I have added it to your post.

But if @Darrylth has one of his stand from the day of Vapecon that would be awesome, because my photo needs some stock and some people!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darrylth

Stosta said:


> I found a pic that I took on build day @Silver ! I have added it to your post.
> 
> But if @Darrylth has one of his stand from the day of Vapecon that would be awesome, because my photo needs some stock and some people!!


Hi.. i may have one or two pics.. let me check and also ask Quentin if he has any. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Awesome Photo documentary of *VapeCon 2017*

and now for the moment, you have all been waiting for......

COMPETITION PICTURES !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

shaunnadan said:


> Awesome Photo documentary of *VapeCon 2017*
> 
> and now for the moment, you have all been waiting for......
> 
> COMPETITION PICTURES !!!




Shaun is a well practiced suspense creator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

First up: *Cloud Chasing Competition!
*
Qualifying entries started with each person blowing an individual cloud against the Cloud Competition banner for a spot in the knock out rounds.

Eager entrants waited alongside the stage for their chance to prove themselves to the judges and crowds, while on-lookers marveled at their clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

all we can say.... the promo girl was impressed with what she saw

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

@Rob Fisher was eager to see what that *BIG *box that @SEAN P had to offer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

a photo of @Stosta describing the thickness of his beard (at least thats what we hope it was) and some of our judges alongside him




"Can you believe the size of that cloud !!!!" as these guys jumped out of their chairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

check that crouching technique! from @Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

and your winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SEAN P

shaunnadan said:


> @Rob Fisher was eager to see what that *BIG *box that @SEAN P had to offer...
> 
> View attachment 112843
> View attachment 112844


Just a pitty that the lungs couldn’t handle it on the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 112866
> View attachment 112867
> 
> 
> check that crouching technique! from @Keith Milton



Go @Keith Milton !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Epic pics @Silver and @shaunnadan !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

